# Washburn (Parallaxe) guitars 2014



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

C'mon, don't want to forget about Washburn in all this hype. 

Because they seem to be introducing quite a bit this year. 27 models, it seems. Expanding some existing models, the Solar series...







and something going back to the old EC series...






Not enough strings? 






So, hopefully the rest of the line delivers this year.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 11, 2014)

Always been a good line.


----------



## Oklep (Jan 11, 2014)

I like the "ball-scratcher" headstock, bass guitarist will love it


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 11, 2014)

The 27 is very interesting!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 11, 2014)

29 fret 7 string. Nice.


----------



## Boojakki (Jan 11, 2014)

Would love to own a 6-string "Challenger".  O/C I would take the 7-string, too.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 11, 2014)

No phelonic fretboards and stainless frets? No care ever. Would like to see the rest of the line before passing final judgement but still these dont excite me and I really dislike the headstock for whatever reason.

Should have just kept the HM series those looked fantastic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

EDIT: Blegh


----------



## s4tch (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, what's that H-S 7-string?


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 11, 2014)

Washburn is really stepping up their game. I wouldnt mind having one of the 7 string models. They are a good price too.

hard to leave my Ibbys though...


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anyone played any of the recent Parallaxe guitars? I like the look of em, just never had the chance to play one. 

If I ever get the money I will get the USA Solar, looks like a fine guitar to me.


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 11, 2014)

Solar 7 with an evertune <3


----------



## lukeshallperish (Jan 11, 2014)

This has me interested


----------



## ev_o (Jan 11, 2014)

Washburn has captured my attention once again.


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've heard good things about their axes if you compare them w/ similar priced axes from the same region. As far as the headstock goes, I think axe companies have to have something to set them apart from the herd and the headstock area seems like the main area that is done.


----------



## tscoolberth (Jan 11, 2014)

A local boutique dealer has placed an order for an extra one with me in mind. I'll go try it out and report back.

I'm not really in the market for one as I just bought my second 7 in a LTD Hex-7


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 12, 2014)

I like the Body of the Solar, Headstock..not so much


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> and something going back to the old EC series...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED. I wanted a modern equivalent of the old EC29 and it's happened! And a 7-string too, didn't expect that - brilliant.

*MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!!!!!!!*

I may end up getting rid of my Ibby 7, buying one of those 29-fret 7s and blocking the Floyd, seriously. That's AWESOME.

Brb going to spend the rest of the day fapping furiously.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 12, 2014)

I am all over that 29 fret, 7 string.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful guitars.
Awesome effort by Washburn.


----------



## fc3603 (Jan 13, 2014)

evertune looks pretty sexy


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 13, 2014)

I've already emailed my Washburn rep for the pricing on the EC-29's.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 13, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I've already emailed my Washburn rep for the pricing on the EC-29's.


Please let us know for both 6 and 7.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 14, 2014)

Still waiting for them to deliver on last year's marketing hype, but these do look nice.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 14, 2014)

All headstocks reversed standard?  They don't look bad to me 
If these have OFR, along with the stock included Buzz Feiten, I really would have to give the Washburn's serious consideration over the new Schecters.

Carvin giving us the 27" seven already took my $ though


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 14, 2014)

nice! those looks awesome!


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 16, 2014)

The only thing id change is the import models would have all black pickups like the US versions


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like they're introducing a new budget Parallaxe line. 

This one's supposed to be under $500/500 Euros






This one is aiming for $700/700 Euros






And the PXS29


----------



## manu80 (Jan 18, 2014)

like the 8 string ! gotta have to watch as I'm not yet impressed by all I've seen for all brands....(except the Jackson DKA M and the KM7)


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Addison90 (Jan 19, 2014)

I liked the red one


----------



## ramses (Jan 19, 2014)

Addison90 said:


> I liked the red one



Me too.

I'm glad washburn is becoming interesting once again.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 19, 2014)

Good. Good.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 19, 2014)

The head stocks kill it for me. Washburn solar for the win


----------



## Allealex (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah the red one looks cool


----------



## skeels (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it me or are they looking more like Schecters?


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2014)

Can you post the whole catalouge ? Cant see it on my phone


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 19, 2014)

That 29 fretter is


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 19, 2014)

If they do a 6 version of that red one I am all over it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 19, 2014)

Full catalogue now up:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yw5frt9qir7h6rx/PX Catalog 2014.pdf

This stuff looks bad-f*cking-ass. I want all of it.

Especially that goddamn 29-fret seven. It WILL be mine.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2014)

Cant see it cause i am on my phone


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jan 19, 2014)

Direct mounting pickups in all guitars even in singlecut ones are so much win.
Fantastic line for this year. 8 String is tempting me a lot


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice. I must say I like their 7 string ESP headstock better than ESP's 7 string ESP headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2014)

Skullet said:


> Cant see it cause i am on my phone



Here's all the new models.

EDIT: Including the Solars since there aren't any good catalog in this thread.



























And the Solars


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2014)

White superstrat with reversed headstock is nice


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks hhtjh


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2014)

The spec sheet says the 8 string is 25.5". High A time!


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2014)

Headstock is terrible, but love the red one otherwise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2014)

Why are you making all these threads? We already have NAMM 2014 threads for this stuff.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 19, 2014)

If GAS got the better part of me Id buy the red one if the top is thick and these are USA made. Are these Custom Shop? Id prefer it without that inlay too, but yeah, that red one is awesome


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2014)

The black one is from last year and is Indo made, the red one is new, is Indo made, and is supposed to be in the $500 - $600 area. I'm not sure about the 29-fretter, but since it has a Floyd Rose 1000 and there's no mention of it being MiA, I'm pretty sure it's going to be the same quality as the upper-budget Parallaxes.

The only USA-made Parallaxes seem to be the Solars and the Trevor Rabin sig stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be 27''.


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 19, 2014)

God that Orange lp is sick!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 19, 2014)

Jim Antonio said:


>



That PXS297 will be mine.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 19, 2014)

Some cool stuff, wonder what street prices will look like on the Solars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't remember exactly, but I think the imports were $500 - $700, with the Evertune versions being around $900 - $1300, while the custom shop versions were around $3000?


----------



## chassless (Jan 20, 2014)

i'm still pretty bummed that these are all veneer maple tops


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2014)

Whens the last time you've seen budget guitars with legit figured tops?


----------



## chassless (Jan 20, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whens the last time you've seen budget guitars with legit figured tops?



the 2004-2008 era Washburns, precisely !

things might have changed since then, but it's disappointing for me to see an entire new line of guitars in which not even the higher models feature actual maple tops (except for that one MIA signature)


----------



## cronux (Jan 20, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> It WILL be mine.



I demand pics when you get it!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 20, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Nice. I must say I like their 7 string ESP headstock better than ESP's 7 string ESP headstock.



If you mean the inline headstock, Washburn was doing that headstock in late 80's when ESP was still using the Jackson headstock.

I'm still waiting for the new pricing sheet from my distributor on this.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 20, 2014)

Washburn are almost winning as much as Schecter this year.

It's the 6-strings with the Hipshots that take my fancy....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

The PXM170 7-string is going to be $680, PXM200 will be $550, and the PXM100 will be $500.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Jan 23, 2014)

I sorta have a reserved opinion on these guitars, I'd have to try one out in person!


----------



## wilch (Jan 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And the Solars



I wonder if these are at NAMM at the moment, and hope someone will take a few photos of the 2 7's with Evertune's USA vs Indo.


----------



## shikamaru (Jan 24, 2014)

wilch said:


> I wonder if these are at NAMM at the moment, and hope someone will take a few photos of the 2 7's with Evertune's USA vs Indo.



yes please ! I also wonder at what price point they will be sold. I really dig those evertune equipped 7s !


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

No Washburn at NAMM?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

They are.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd be all over a Solar if they had a lefty version.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 25, 2014)

Totally digging the Solar 7's so hard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 25, 2014)

Oklep said:


> I like the "ball-scratcher" headstock, bass guitarist will love it


 I play bass in our band and I'm still thinking about getting one of these lol !


----------



## tommychains (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh man that 29 fret seven is very tempting.

NAMM 2015 EC36 reissue??


----------



## shikamaru (Jan 26, 2014)

does anyone know where you can find list price info about these guitars ? the PX-Solar 17ET looks very interesting to me, but I wonder if I could afford it


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 26, 2014)

Washburn's got my attention!


----------



## wilch (Jan 26, 2014)

shikamaru said:


> does anyone know where you can find list price info about these guitars ? the PX-Solar 17ET looks very interesting to me, but I wonder if I could afford it



from Ola's facebook page, suggested minimum advertised price is USD$1499:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...619699294755536_358715303_n.jpg&size=1500,533


Does anyone know if these have stainless steel frets?


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 26, 2014)

Im fairly sure it does


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2014)

Only new Washburn I see that has SS frets is the new Nuno N4.


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 27, 2014)

ill ask i sure hope it does


----------



## wilch (Jan 27, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> ill ask i sure hope it does



Thank you.  I've asked on the parallaxe fb page, and sent an email, but haven't heard back yet.

I hope it does too. Not really a deal breaker. But would be a much sweeter deal (to me) if the Indonesian 7 w/ evertune came with SS frets.


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 27, 2014)

same here thats the one im gassing for also


----------



## chinooo (Jan 28, 2014)

What do you guys think about this one: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...595.1073741831.168379573220846&type=3&theater

I'm really tempted to pull the trigger on one of this, but I don't have any experience with washburn guitars. Are the Indo reliable? How do they compare to Ibanez Indo??


----------



## chassless (Jan 28, 2014)

^ i consider my 2007 MII Washburn to be built like a top notch custom shop grade guitar  but that's 2007. if things haven't changed since, then you'll do fine


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2014)

The 29-fretters will be $950 (6-stringer) and $970 (7-stringer).


----------



## wilch (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a feeling these don't have stainless steel frets. Still no reply from Washburn, but I've seen enough video's of the Solar models from NAMM that mention all the specs EXCEPT stainless steel frets, that I'm thinking they don't have SS frets.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 30, 2014)

Stainless steel frets are overrated anyway.


----------



## wilch (Jan 30, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Stainless steel frets are overrated anyway.



I have one guitar with them... and I like them more than my other guitars with standard fret wire, maybe it's in my head that they feel slippery (more slippery). But I LOVE the fact that I don't need to clean them with steel wool, or rub them down with a cloth when I change my strings.


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 30, 2014)

They are are fantastic from what ive seen look at all the old dime sigs around compare to the dean ones which fall apart at first touch XD


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 30, 2014)

Ill shoot ola a message on fb but he is on that 7000 tons of metal cruise with the haunted .


----------



## wilch (Jan 31, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> Ill shoot ola a message on fb but he is on that 7000 tons of metal cruise with the haunted .



Cool man. It's so damn hard to get an answer for such a simple question. No one's responding. Not the local distributor via email, not the Washburn Parallaxe page on fb, not the Washburn page on fb. Haven't tried Ola yet (cause yeah, NAMM and now touring or something)

Would hate to think that I'd get the same sort of response from the distributor if I bought one and had an issue.

I'm going to start sending emails elsewhere. See how much it'll cost to get a Mayones Regius 7 with Evertune, or Cilia Guitars custom with Evertune. It'll be more, but I might be better off? *sigh*


----------



## Parallaxed (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Xavier from Washburn Parallaxe here. Sorry if we didn't reply on Facebook....sometimes it's hard to keep track of all the questions 

No we don't use stainless steel frets although it could happen in the future. They have some advantages for sure (durability being the most obvious one), although at the expense of some side effects.

I would recommend reading this article Stainless Steel Frets? Hmm.. | AVH Guitar Repair

Thanks for your interest ! We listen to all suggestions and criticism


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a great little article right there.


----------



## Schaug (Feb 7, 2014)

Parallaxed said:


> Hey Xavier from Washburn Parallaxe here. Sorry if we didn't reply on Facebook....sometimes it's hard to keep track of all the questions
> 
> No we don't use stainless steel frets although it could happen in the future. They have some advantages for sure (durability being the most obvious one), although at the expense of some side effects.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link, very useful info! Finally something to ease down the SS hype.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2014)

^Yeeeaaah it didn't work.


----------



## LP640 (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone know how thin/thick the neck is on the solar series?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 8, 2014)

wilch said:


> I have one guitar with them... and I like them more than my other guitars with standard fret wire, maybe it's in my head that they feel slippery (more slippery). But I LOVE the fact that I don't need to clean them with steel wool, or rub them down with a cloth when I change my strings.



I've had many guitars with them and many guitars without and if it is an option I will always get SS frets. For the most part the only people that don't seem to like them are builders / manufacturers that don't want to deal with the excessive tool wear that goes with making SS a production option. 

I'm certainly not in the "won't buy a guitar without them" camp but they are definitely a nice option to have available.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, so far the only few people I've seen talk negatives about SS frets are Allan from AVH, who repairs and mods guitars, and the Parallaxed guy above, who works for Washburn.


----------

